# Long Stay Visa / Residence for a UK Citizen with Cypriot Heritage



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi There,

I am trying to find out some information about long duration visas for Cyprus or residence visas.

I am a UK citizen, born and raised. My father is full cypriot and lived in Cyprus when he was a child but does not have Cypriot Citizenship. Therefore, I am half cypriot in my heritage.

My fathers mother (my grandmother) is a Cypriot Citizen and currently resides full time in Nicosia. I also have an array of aunts, uncles and cousins based in Cyprus.

I have already tried asking the following question to my family there, but I keep getting assumptive answers like "Don't worry, your cypriot name / heritage is your passport to living here" and "Just come over, we'll sort it out!".

I do not like making life decisions based on assumptive answers, so I am hoping that someone here can give me some more solid information.

I am a 26 year old self employed freelance web designer / developer. I file my self assesment taxes ever year. I do not have a registered company, nor do I make huge amounts of money. I would estimate my income to be around thirty to thirty-five thousand euros per year. I have no special degrees or anything like that. I have no great desire to register as a company and take on employees. I am not a student and do not study anything. I do not own property and have no intention of buying a property in cyprus in the short term. I would rent for a couple of years and eventually I am quite certain I would buy property.

I am trying to figure out on what basis I would be eligable to stay in Cyprus beyond the initial 3 months I get as a tourist. Does my heritage give me any advantages legally speaking? 

My aunt (my cypriot grandmothers daughter) recently moved back to Cyprus, initially on a 3 month tourist visa. She was then granted a 6 month extension of some kind, and then eventually residence. I believe the process might have been easier for her because she is a direct descendent of my grandmother who is a cypriot citizen. My father, however does not hold cypriot citizenship. I believe that he could also quite easily attain citizenship if he moved to cyprus, again, because he is my grandmothers son. I do not believe that it extends to me as her grandson. I believe that it would only extend to me if my father had citizenship himself.

These are all assumptions on my part, based on my understanding of immigration law in other countries (I have spent time living in the US, and in Serbia).

I am basically trying to ascertain if there is any truth in my families assumptions that I'd be able to get residence and if so, what the process would be and in what kind of time frame it would occur.

This is important information for me to have - I am engaged to a girl from the states. We are currently apart as she is finishing her studies in the states, so if I can/do move to Cyprus, I need to ascertain whether she would also be eligible to stay with me. We plan to marry soon after she comes over. She would be coming over in October.

Sorry for the length of this post, but I am trying to gain some solid information here.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I just wanted to add, I have seen the information in the following thread but do not know if it applies to myself: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...larnaca-area-any-information-appreciated.html


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am trying to find out some information about long duration visas for Cyprus or residence visas.
> 
> ...


If you are a UK citizen and you want to come and work as self employed in Cyprus, you would have no problem. It is straight forward. You are treated like a EU citizen with the right to live and work in Cyprus. Your estimated income is high here.
Because of EU law about the dependents right to join you, she can also live here. Because you don't live together now it would perhaps be wise to get married to make it easier, even if it should not matter.

Your Cypriot roots will legally not make it easier, however in Cyprus everything can happen if you have the right contacts. But I would not recommend that path from start, as a EU citizen you will have no problem at all


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for your detailed reply. I really appreciate the information.

Is there a thread somewhere on this forum that would explain in detail what process I should follow once I arrive in Cyprus?

1) I arrive in Cyprus as a tourist. 
2) I look for and find a suitable apartment/house and then sign a lease.
3) ?
4) ?

I understand from your reply in the other topic I linked to here that I need a certificate of health insurance (I have private health insurance that covers the entire EU from AXA PPP Healthcare) and a social security number.

Are there any other steps I need to follow? Any information that I need to declare? How do I obtain the social security number? You mention in the other thread that I need to pay a first social security contribution. Can you tell me, roughly, how much that is?

Do I need to register to pay taxes in Cyprus and if so, how do I do that and how much does that work out to per month/quarter/year?

Sorry for all the questions. I just want to make sure I have all the information I need.

Thank you
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed reply. I really appreciate the information.
> 
> Is there a thread somewhere on this forum that would explain in detail what process I should follow once I arrive in Cyprus?
> 
> ...


I assume that you will go on working as self employed here. Then you need to register for a social security number. The contribution depends on your estimated profit but that can be challenged the first year. The lowest payment they accept is about 110 euro per month and you pay for three month. The amount is calculated on what you estimate you will earn the next 12 month and you should keep it as low as possible. You estimate once per year and can adjust next time.

You need to register for tax at the tax office if your estimated income will be more then 15000 € per year. You start paying tax if you earn more then 19500 € per year as single or more then 38000 as a family.

For your health insurance you will probably find that it is cheaper to do that in Cyprus.

IF you have paid in to the UK NHS system you should get a E104 form to prove it. If you have paid three years or more you will have the right to public health care here on Cyprus. Otherwise you have to make contributions to the system for three years before you can get you medical card

The easiest thing to do is that when you are here, you go to immigration and ask for a list of what documents you will need as self employed. Then you can work from there


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

You assume correctly that I shall continue to be self employed. So my initial social security payment would be 330 euros by the sounds of it.

Regarding tax, when you say 19500 as a single, or 38000 as a family - what is classed as a family? Would my fiance and I, once married, be considered a family?

How much do you pay for health insurance in Cyprus? I am paying around £38 pounds per month for mine with AXA PPP. I departed the UK when I was a little over 19 years old, so I do not think I paid into the UK system for long enough to be eligable for healthcare.

One final question - what period of time do I have in which to complete the entire process once I enter Cyprus? I have an initial 90 days as a tourist. Do I need to complete everything ASAP, or can I "relax" to a certain point and take my time getting it all sorted out?

When you say "go to immigration" - I am assuming there are immigration offices throughout the country? I am considering either Paphos, Larnaca or Limassol. I am leaning toward Paphos. Do they typically speak English in these offices? In fact, in general, what is the level of English throughout the country?

Thank you so much for all of your answers and advise in this matter. You are very very helpful and I cannot express my gratitude enough.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> You assume correctly that I shall continue to be self employed. So my initial social security payment would be 330 euros by the sounds of it.
> 
> Regarding tax, when you say 19500 as a single, or 38000 as a family - what is classed as a family? Would my fiance and I, once married, be considered a family?
> 
> ...


I dont think you can get it much cheaper in Cyprus. Your girlfriend will need one also when she arrives.

About time-frame, the important thing is that you hand in the application within the 90 days you are allowed to be here without a residence permit. 

Immigration have offices in all districts of Cyprus. They speak very good English. I would say that the level of English in Cyprus is high, most people speak it. Cyprus past as an English colony is probably the reason.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Once you have got your social insurance sorted out you can go to the citizens centre and apply for a pink medical card which will entitle you to the same health care as a Cypriot citizen. Once you are married your wife will be entitled to the same care as your dependent.
The citizens centre in Paphos is on the same road as the immigration office and the staff there are incredibly helpful and will tell you whatever you need to know.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Once you have got your social insurance sorted out you can go to the citizens centre and apply for a pink medical card which will entitle you to the same health care as a Cypriot citizen. Once you are married your wife will be entitled to the same care as your dependent.
> The citizens centre in Paphos is on the same road as the immigration office and the staff there are incredibly helpful and will tell you whatever you need to know.


Just a point. He said he had made no contributions before so he has to wait 3 years before he can get the card. So he is probably stuck with the private insurance and so is she


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats true. But if he gets the very cheapest insurance possible for the 3 years then once he has paid enough he can stop it if he wants.
It's also worth noting that paying into the social will entitle him to retirement pension from Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Thats true. But if he gets the very cheapest insurance possible for the 3 years then once he has paid enough he can stop it if he wants.
> It's also worth noting that paying into the social will entitle him to retirement pension from Cyprus.


Ofc you are right. 

Wonder how much pension I will get after 7 years in Cyprus? Can it be a bottle of Keo per month ray:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dennis gets enough for several bottles of Keo


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for all the information. This is so useful and really good to know. 

I've been dealing with non-EU Serbian beurocracy for so long that I was honestly expecting the worst when it came to Cyprus, but it does indeed seem like it will be much easier than I was expecting 

I have a few other more general questions that I hope you can offer insight on:

1) For an average size house, how much would the utility bills be per month?

2) Is cable internet available throughout the island? If not, what areas is it available in? Who are the main players and what are the prices like?

3) What would an average food cost be for a month per person? (I know this varies a lot but just give me your own personal experience)

4) Do most houses come with air conditioning for the summer and heating for the winter?

5) Are there any other bills or costs etc that I might need to be aware of for my monthly budget?

Thanks so much


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thank you so much everyone for all the information. This is so useful and really good to know.
> 
> I've been dealing with non-EU Serbian beurocracy for so long that I was honestly expecting the worst when it came to Cyprus, but it does indeed seem like it will be much easier than I was expecting
> 
> ...


2. Cable Internet is very rare and here is only one player Cablenet. I have sent you a link as PM, because if I publish it I will be blocked for some reason. Internet is not that bad, dsl most or wireless in some areas

4. many houses has a/c. A few comes with heating in winter.

Rest I leave to others to answer


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Baywatch


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought of another question too actually. When you rent an apartment, what do they normally require upfront? Just the first month rent? A security deposit too? What is normal in Cyprus? Is there an agent fee?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I thought of another question too actually. When you rent an apartment, what do they normally require upfront? Just the first month rent? A security deposit too? What is normal in Cyprus? Is there an agent fee?


You pay a month up front plus a months deposit. You don't pay an agent fee, the owner pays that.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Veronica.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> 2. Cable Internet is very rare and here is only one player Cablenet. I have sent you a link as PM, because if I publish it I will be blocked for some reason.


Anders if you put links into your posts they will not be blocked as long as the business is not your own.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Anders if you put links into your posts they will not be blocked as long as the business is not your own.


We have discussed this before and nextstopcyprus.com is for sure no business, but still blocked


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to bump this, however, I am hoping someone can offer insight on these 3 questions in particular.

I am trying to come up with an aproximate budget for my cost of living in Cyprus.

Thanks



zach21uk said:


> 1) For an average size house, how much would the utility bills be per month?
> 
> 3) What would an average food cost be for a month per person? (I know this varies a lot but just give me your own personal experience)
> 
> 5) Are there any other bills or costs etc that I might need to be aware of for my monthly budget?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to bump this, but I am still looking to get some information on average costs of bills like electricity, water, food, etc.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Sorry to bump this, but I am still looking to get some information on average costs of bills like electricity, water, food, etc.


Zach, you haven't got an answer because it is almost impossible to give it. It all depends on your lifestyle.

Will you use A/C

Will you eat all meals at home, or go out

Our water-bill is about 30 € per month. Is it average? No clue

Our electricity bill is 100 € for two month. I know that is NOT average, its low, we don't use the A/C

We shop food for about 100 € per week, we eat all meals home and by local stuff


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Anders is quite right. These are very difficult questions and to indicate this:

Our water cost is about one half of Anders.

Our electricity last year averaged €225 each 2 months. We use A/C rarely. So far this year it has averaged €175 but will rise.

Our food costs last year averaged €63 per week and eating out €80 per week.

In general I say that the total cost of living here is about the same as the UK but I guess that's not much help to you in Serbia. Certainly going by the food in the main hospital in Belgrade your food costs must be very low as well as inedible!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I know that the cost varies per person, but I am just looking to see what each person pays just so I can have some ballpark numbers.

Yes I probably will use A/C and I also work from home so there is an 800w computer thats going to be on 8 hours a day which will bump up electric use on its own. 

Is the price per KWH published on your electric bills? From my own electric bills here, I know what my consumption is per month. Perhaps I could use it to calculate my costs for Cyprus?

Food will almost always be home prepared etc. Water usage probably quite low - just for showers and washing dishes mostly as I prefer to drink bottled water.

I would really appreciate some more folks chiming in with their average costs.

@ Pete - isn't ALL hospital food worldwide bad? I source most of my food here from local farms. The farms here do not use GM stuffs, nor many chemicals, so the fruit and veg is amazingly tasty and fresh. All meat is from local butchers etc.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I know that the cost varies per person, but I am just looking to see what each person pays just so I can have some ballpark numbers.
> 
> Yes I probably will use A/C and I also work from home so there is an 800w computer thats going to be on 8 hours a day which will bump up electric use on its own.
> 
> ...


The kWh price is now 23 cent including all.

We have 3 laptops running 20 hours a day so that is included in our electricity


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thank you for that kWh rate - I can use that to calculate what my average bill would be there. 

I can say for sure though that electric is much cheaper over here - its only about 0.05 euro cent per kWh in Serbia (taken from my electric bill and confirmed at Tesla Sistemi | Energija)

Time to implement some major energy saving measures I think!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> OK thank you for that kWh rate - I can use that to calculate what my average bill would be there.
> 
> I can say for sure though that electric is much cheaper over here - its only about 0.05 euro cent per kWh in Serbia (taken from my electric bill and confirmed at Tesla Sistemi | Energija)
> 
> Time to implement some major energy saving measures I think!


The energy price in Cyprus is no about average in EU. Germany is now 29 cent, Sweden 12.

Btw you must have written wrong price. 5 cent I believe, 0,5 cent not


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh yes sorry, 5 cents, my bad! Hah. I am sitting here now meticulously working out which devices in my house use how much power lol. I'll be implementing some energy saving once I get to Cyprus. I pay about 120 euros per 2 months of electric here at 0.05 per kWh (actually 0.065 when you include VAT), so on that basis, it would be 4 times higher in Cyprus! Eek!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> Because of EU law about the dependents right to join you, she can also live here. Because you don't live together now it would perhaps be wise to get married to make it easier, even if it should not matter.


Hey Anders,

Been speaking with the folks at the Gwenny agency and they are saying that my fiance would not have the right to live with me as a dependent because shes a US citizen (non-eu). 

Are they wrong? Or were you mistaken? I did state in my OP that shes from the US.

Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hey Anders,
> 
> Been speaking with the folks at the Gwenny agency and they are saying that my fiance would not have the right to live with me as a dependent because shes a US citizen (non-eu).
> 
> ...


she has all the right to live with you and if Gwenny don`t know that I would not give 2 cent for her service. My wife is Russian and we had no problems. If she ment because you are not married is not true either but you need to prove that you have lived on the same address. So marry her and it will be much easier

Right of Union citizens and their family members to move and reside freely within the territory of the Member States

Directive 2004/38/EC’s definition of “Family Member” | freedom of movement in the EU


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hmmmm very interesting. Thank you for this information and especially for the links Anders! Seeing is laid out in legelese like that really provides 100% clarity.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hmmmm very interesting. Thank you for this information and especially for the links Anders! Seeing is laid out in legelese like that really provides 100% clarity.


I think it was a problem in the beginning, Cyprus is well known to follow the directive they want and forget the rest, but they have been forced to court a couple of times and lost, and it seem that they now try to do the right thing.

Also they don't have so much space to maneuver because of the trojka.

And then I think it is individual civil servants that can try to make trouble, perhaps out of frustration over less pay for more hours. But if that happen, SOLVIT is a very big help to straighten things out.

I have a lot of material if you need when you are here, just ask


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thank you very much Anders. I'll approach the New Citizens Center that Veronica spoke of before and ask them, when I arrive.


----------

